# What's your favorite "Junk" game?



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 16, 2017)

You know, those games that are ALWAYS in clearance or 6 bucks at Gamestop because there's a dozen of them, the games that nobody plays or likes, the ones with bad reviews.
But you, my strange friend, for some reason like and enjoy playing.

Mine are:
Codename:S.T.E.A.M
Scribblenauts series
Some small company, corny e-shop games such as:
Most of the Johnny series
Super Little Acorns (have you played the ice levels?!)
Pop Island+Paperfield (I play against my brother)
Mighty Switch Force
Ninja Battle Heros
Steamworld Dig

Yes, most of these games are for the 10-16 demographic, but you know what? 

So is Animal Crossing. And I never thought I would play and become *addicted* to it either. 504 hours of playtime since I bought it on March 4th.

Anyway...what's yours?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2017)

to be honest i like that Face Raiders game that comes pre-installed on the 3DS...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Miitomo, but that's more like a dress up answer random questions app haha.

Also PvZ Heroes and all those card games are pretty junk but addictive.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2017)

Ice Climber on the NES. Most people hate it but I think it's pure quality. A classic even.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

And the GBA port of the first Rayman game. It's pretty bad made for some reasons, but yeah one of my nostalgia games that I can punch the heck out if I get annoyed


----------



## Kitsey (Jun 18, 2017)

The PS2 game Frogger: The Great Quest. I'm pretty sure no one actually thinks it's good, but I'm quite fond of it. The music is catchy.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2017)

_Sonic R_ and _Pok?mon Channel_.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

SPECTROBES!!!

Spectrobes was a ds rpg developed by Jupiter games and published by Buena Vista Games. It has you take the role of Rallen, an officer of the Nanairo police force, who awakens th power to summon ancient beasts called spectrobes. He then must use these creatures to aid him in the battle against the invading Krawl army, an alien species that wishes to destroy the galaxy! (wrote this from memory, not a wiki)

Where I'm from, I fondly remeber always seeing this game for $3 or less at all my local pawn shops. The best part is that this game had two sequels, one of which was on the wii!

The game was extra cool, because it had this whole set of "code input cards", that could unlock exclusive creatures and gear by tapping special combinations into the touch screen! (Take that, amiibo cards! Look who had it first!) I always remeber thinking myself to be super awesome because I used cheat books to find out the combinations for the cards!

Unless something magically happened to the value of these games, you could easily get the whole trilogy for under $15, totally worth your while if you want a cheap game pickup!


----------



## Tao (Jun 19, 2017)

Lollipop Chainsaw. Most people seem to dislike it and whilst I don't see it in bargain bins everywhere, it's like ?5 when I ever do see it...But it's still one of my favorite games from last gen.

X-Blades...Like, I'll disagree and argue to the death that Lollipop Chainsaw is a good game and that you're the one who's wrong, but even I know X-Blades is awful...Yet I can't not enjoy it.

And whilst I don't think it quite classes as one of 'those' games, Tetris. Aside from the couple 'rare' expensive versions of it, you can find it for cheap everywhere and I don't think many people actually do play it despite everybody knowing what it is, but I'll sit and play that for hours.


----------



## Gamerpaul10 (Jun 19, 2017)

It has to be miitomo or tomadachi life i enjoy those type of games that nobody does XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Gamerpaul10 said:


> It has to be miitomo or tomadachi life i enjoy those type of games that nobody does XD



I like Miitomo because it's so small and you don't need to do a lot of things so yeah xD I have like 7-8 friends but it's ded anyways haah


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomodachi Life is a yes for me! i love it


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

Pac-Man World 2 for GCN

Edit: Apparently people think other people think Tomodachi Life is junk.  Love that too.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 21, 2017)

Probably Final Fantasy Crystal Bearers: Crystal Bearer something something.
I got it years ago like nobody plays the Crystal Spinoff Final Fantasy. But it's so fun. The whole game is so ridiculous. But it's my favorite junk game.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 23, 2017)

Kitsey said:


> The PS2 game Frogger: The Great Quest. I'm pretty sure no one actually thinks it's good, but I'm quite fond of it. The music is catchy.



Yeessss same here!


----------



## Cress (Aug 8, 2017)

This obscure Wii game named _Playground_ (I think it was on DS as well but I never played that version). It was just simply fun and was even better playing with friends. Yes I was a smol kid when I played it but I still love it as an adult. 
And I almost 100%ed it, if it weren't for that annoying basketball mini-game in the arena or something like that. I could maybe do it now but I think I'd be fueled with too much salt to even try it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 8, 2017)

I have to agree with the Scribblenauts series. I thought the Wii U version was especially pretty good


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 8, 2017)

Most of the lego video games. Not that they're bad, but I think people who haven't played them assume they're not good, I always see them at low prices in stores. They're usually pretty good.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 8, 2017)

Tomodachi Life ive started playing again regularly xD I also love Scribblenauts and Cooking Mama!! I got the newest sweets version and I played it non-stop to the point I got a migraine


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)

that Shrek 2 game on gamecube ahahah it was surprisingly really fun..
Also Pok?mon Channel was awesome. And there was this fairly dumb game that came out close to (or maybe at?) the original DS launch called Ping Pals that I really liked even though it was so pointless when the DS already had PictoChat.


----------



## noxephi (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm actually really fond of Wii Sports Resort! the game modes are really quite fun with motion controls, and even though they're designed to be played with friends you can still have tons of fun on singleplayer. I could honestly play the island plane flyaround game for hours because it was so relaxing. 

Tomodachi Life is another one that I enjoy quite a bit! I enjoyed the Scribblenauts games too, even there isn't much replay value.

oh! my biggest ones have to be the Pokemon spinoffs. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon is one of my favorite franchises of all time, even though I always see used copies of Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky at game shops. I'm also a huge sucker for Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia and Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs, though I have yet to get my hands on a copy of the original. I own Pokemon Conquest, too, which is fun. I really need to get back to it.


----------



## chillv (Aug 11, 2017)

Family Party 30 Great Games
101 in 1
My Sims
Wii Music

I also like some older liscened games such as

Shrek the Third
Madagascar
Madagascar GBA
Spongebob Lights Camera Pants
Spongebob Creature from the Krusty Krab
Rugrats in Paris
Rugrats Scavenger Hunt
The Incredibles
Over the Hedge
Open Season
Phineas and Ferb DS
Wizards of Waverly Place DS
Kids Next Door Operation Soda GBA
Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends GBA
Jonas DS
Some Scooby Doo game I don't remember the name of

and probably a few others I don't remember


----------



## Mayor of Uncia (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't know. o ^ o;

...uh... I guess Dragon's Dogma? There's a ton of them in any second hand game store I go to and I know almost nobody who's played it, but it's one of my favorite games of all time... It has everything I love in a game: great character creator, great crafting system, and hours of running around farming for ingredients and doing ***** quests (which i guess most people hate). Also I love the loosely defined and philosophical plot, feels kinda darksoulsy.


----------



## KattWithAKink (Aug 14, 2017)

Tomodachi life is popular it's the 9th best selling 3ds game has  2 spinoffs and is a sequel itself


----------



## Snooty (Aug 14, 2017)

Mario Party: Island Tour. I don't think anyone thinks it's good, but it's one of my favorite games, especially playing with friends. Tanks A Lot is _way_ better than the other minigames though


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Aug 15, 2017)

I really like Tomba! and Tomba! 2 idk if they are really junk games though. One junk game I like that's has to be a junk game is Spore Creature Creator on Nintendo DS.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd rather consider these hidden gems as opposed to junk games, but still:

 - The Choro Q series, especially Road Trip Adventure (Choro Q HG2 in Japan). Road Trip Adventure had such a large world for a 2002 game (it was bigger than GTA 3's Liberty City and GTA VC's Vice City which were among the biggest maps in the gaming industry at the time).

 - SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom. Best licensed game and one of my favourite platformers. So many references to the show as well as original ideas. I might as well say that it's somewhat better than Super Mario 64 or heck even Donkey Kong 64.

 - The Simpsons Hit & Run. While a lot of people know about this game, it's still a classic that gets a some hate just for some of the unfair missions in the game. Despite those horrible missions, it's still very fun. Think of it as a toned down GTA.

 - Mercury Meltdown. I had this game on the PSP. I can't seem to find it anywhere online. I don't know if anyone even likes this game. I remember having fun with it though.

 - Worms 3D, Worms: Forts Underseige and Worms 4: Mayhem. These games are extremely underrated due to the amount of people who are too used to the 2D games in the series. Honestly, the 2D games have gotten stale and repetitive now. We need another original 3D Worms game.

 - Kirby Air Ride. A lot of people know about this game yes, but it somehow got mediocre reviews just because of it being another racing game (this is why you shouldn't trust online reviewing sites such as IGN and IMDb; they suck so bad that I'd rather have a buffalo take a diarrhea dump in my beer than read their god-awful, poorly written reviews). However, this was a unique racing game with a fun mechanic as well as an excellent City Trial mode.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

imdb and rotten tomatoes are a bunch of douchebags anyways :v

Most worms games are real fun imo so yeah if people would consider that junk I guess


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 10, 2017)

yes the worms games are great

i also liked playing virtual villagers a lot, i think i played all of the games apart from the newest one


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

I love Klonoa 2 for the Playstation 2. I remember when I first played it at a friend's house all day, and then eventually finding the game on my own for $4.00 at an electronics store. I loved the soundtrack, and the level design!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2017)

Ones that come to mind:

Space Invaders Extreme (and EX 2).
River King Mystic Valley
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red (GBA)


----------



## Romaki (Oct 12, 2017)

1. HuniePop: I really like what they did with the Match 3 system, but the lewd theme makes it very awkward and you can't really go on to defend the game because the fanbase will never talk normally about the game.

2. Castaway Paradise: It's a ****ty Animal Crossing for the PC with absolutely no heart or character, but I'll be damned if I don't absolutely love customizing my character, leveling up and decorating my town in an AC fashion. They even made a knockoff Home Designer, so it's literally their only goal to get Animal Crossing fans to buy their products. And I love every ****ty second of it.

3. Every hidden object game ever: The whole genre is generally seen as junk in my experience, but I absolutely adore the mix of storydriven and casual puzzles. Each game will last for about 3-6 hours and with bundles you can get them for $0,50 or less per game. I own over 50 of them, played like 15 of them so far, and even though the good ones are all the same grim story with the same atmosphere, I'll continue loving them without a doubt.


----------

